# Qué bici usada para mujer comprar?



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola a todos, resulta que mi novia quiere salir a rodar conmigo, la verdad es que aún no sabemos si le va a gustar este vicio o no. 
Mi pregunta es, estoy buscando en mercado libre alguna bici usada y en talla chica pero hay demasiadas versiones de dama pero son más bien urbanas. Ustedes qué harían? donde buscarían o hasta qué tanto comprarle una bici muy sencilla podría afectarle. 
saludos y gracias por sus consejos. 
Marco


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ah y si mide 1.62 le quedará una talla mediana? es que casi no hay tallas chicas


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Por cierto, cómo ven estas dos?

Specialized Sport Myka Mujer S/15 - $ 8,499.00 en MercadoLibre

y

Bicicleta De MontaÃ±a - $ 10,000.00 en MercadoLibre

gracias a todos


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Vicio? alguien dijo vicio


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

foesfoesfxr said:


> Vicio? alguien dijo vicio


Vicio ? ja ja ja no creo...

Mas bien este vicio es una forma de perder el tiempo los sábados y domingos y a veces entre semana dizque conviviendo con la naturaleza ....

O gastar los dineritos que sobran en componentes top of the line ....

O hablar y hablar y hablar y volver a hablar de bicis, suspensiones , desempeños y materiales de mtbikes...

O platicar los lunes con los compas gordos de la oficina de la experiencia religiosa del fin de semana en la bici ....

O de tener en rodillas , espinillas, codos y etc etc una muestra interminable de cicatrices y de costras que van a ser cicatrices ...

O de meterle a la credit card mucho pedal y fibra a 12 meses sin intereses ......

O entrar a éste H. Foro una vez al día para ver si hay algo interesante como en otras épocas...

O de esperar cada fin de semana con ansía a ver a donde va a ser la rodada....

Y otras cositas mas ...pero vicio , lo que se dice vicio no creo.....

saludos
the last biker


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

yo no creo que sea vicio mi establo de momento tiene 6 bicis 2 pivot 2 turner una trek y una spech y todavia no se me hace vicio jejejeje aunque a decir verdad estan recolectando el polvo equivocado


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

ja ja con 6 bicis no creo que sea vicio aún eh? ja ja. 
Yo conozco gente que tiene 9 motos (casi todas Ducati) y 30 cascos! wow eso sí es vicio. 
Oigan pero no se hagan, cómo vieron las bicis de los posts que puse?
Ya luego platicamos de vicios ja ja.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Oigan pero no se hagan, cómo vieron las bicis de los posts que puse?
> Ya luego platicamos de vicios ja ja.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yo si me hago ...porque si no 

Estimados todos:

Casi todas las damas ciclistas que conozco por no decir todas usan bicis de montaña supuestamente específicas para caballero con algunos toques femeninos , dicho lo cual me atrevo a decir que ;

La mera mera verdad me declaro completamente ignorante de bicis de montaña para dama por lo que me es bastante difícil opinar al respecto , sin embargo voy a dar algunos puntos de vista personales que podrían en un momento dado ayudar a tomar alguna decisión.

Los puntos a que me referiré en los siguientes párrafos los hago en forma general y no precisamente en lo que se refiere al comentario del estimado Psycho Marco .

A.- En primer lugar habría que determinar si el noviazgo es casual o definitivamente hay planes de boda ya que :

1) Si es casual y sin ningún "interés " específico para que invertir plata en una bici de calidad mediana / alta , mejor nada mas comprar alguna bici usadita de bajo costo , pero eso si que ruede en forma por demás segura , no se vaya a trompezar la novia con una piedra y se nos caiga de fea manera , de ser posible que tenga suspensión delantera y buenos frenos .

1.1) Si hay algún interés "muy específico" como por ejemplo conseguir algún favor de tipo mmmm.. romántico , hay que invertir buena lana para apantallar y al mismo tiempo la futura ciclista entenderá que el caballero ciclista anda cacheteando el pavimento por ella y que hará cualquier cosa por su ser amado..."cualquier cosa"

1.2) Si hay planes de boda ...entonces mejor no compren nada y si es posible nada mas alquilen una bici cuando la lleven a rodar , de ésta forma el dinero ahorrado les será muy útil ...ya verán.

Si nada de lo anterior les embona entonces por favor pasen al siguiente punto :

Compren a su mujer ya sea novia, esposa, amante o concubina que para el caso es los mismo una bici que por lo menos sea del nivel de la bici que uno rueda , no hay nada mas espantoso que encontrar a la pareja de la siguiente forma , el esposo en una bici de fibra de carbono de doble suspensión ,con Fox de largo recorrido adelante y atrás ( me refiero a las suspensiones ) con XTR/XT , ruedas Reynolds etc etc y a la compañera de rodada en una " _____ " de cromoly , con V-brakes , drivetrain 3x7 y sin suspensión alguna, es decir la pareja con la bici que usamos hace dos décadas.

Y ademas si ya se le va a comprar a la pareja ideal una bici decente , señores y jóvenes TAMBIEN inviertan en algo de ropita y equipo de seguridad , no que luego vemos al macho líder de la manada vistiendo la última moda de ropa italiana para ciclistas , cascos y guantes con la última tecnología y zapatos franceses y la pareja lleva sus pants aguados de Soriana o Chedraui mismos que se le van atorando entre la cadena y el crank , sus zapatitos tenis con las agujetas de color de rosa bailando al ritmo del pedaleo y UN CASCO.... óigame usted un casco del año del caldo que nada mas de verlo ya me duele la cabeza...

Y ya nada mas para terminar , hay líderes de manada que todavía llevan al chamaco para ver si le gusta el ciclismo y puede llegar a ser como Brian Lopes o Cadel Evans , y el pobre chamaco lleva una vagabundo o una bmx y el papá quiere que vaya a su paso , el chamaco eso sí, lleva su playera de la seleisión nacional y su casco nazi de juguete que le trajieron los reyes para jugar a las guerritas.

Reciban un saludo de mi parte.

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Sí, por esto tampoco le quiero comprar una con V brakes marca magistroni o mercurio. 
Creo que una de 8-10 mil usada está bien porque ya trae frenos hidráulicos, suspensión regularzona (más mala que buena eso sí pero si le compro una talas me va a salir más cara la suspensión que la bici completa! ja ja) y en general están bonitas (las bicis y la niña).
Pero de las dos que ves allí cual te late más?
por cierto Luis, no tendrás una barata que me vendas?


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Marco ahora si me la pusiste dura pero ahi te va, no sabemos que tipo de caminos piensas llevar a tu novia pero estas son dos bicis muy diferentes primero la cannondale trail 4 me parece rodado 26 y aunque dice que tiene 8 velocidades deberia traer 9 y no es precisamente la de mujer y la specialized es rodado 29 y esa si trae 8 velocidades y los components en ambas bicis son muy similar y yo tampoco conosco la geometria de una bici para mujer pero la Myka esta hecha para dama, ahora bien si no me equivoco la cannondale nueva sale mas cara que la specialized en mi opinion yo compraria la cannondale al menos esta mas apantalladora.


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

Que tal Psycho

Yo creo que si seria buena idea la de Rentar una bici o conseguir una prestada.

Desde la primera rodada o máximo la segunda ya sabrán si le gusta o de plano no le va a gustar. y entonces si ya valdrá la pena comprar una buena.
Al menos es lo que yo haría, jeje.

Saludos.


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

nel pastel tu comprala y si no funciona con esta novia ya tendras una bici para la siguiente y asi sucesivamente


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

foesfoesfxr said:


> Marco ahora si me la pusiste dura pero ahi te va,


Ujule, ahora sí me albureaste gacho y ni las manos metí ja ja.

Pero ya en materia, a mi también me gusta más la cannondale pero a mi novia le gustó más la specialized por ser morada, ya sabes.

Vamos a ir a ver las spesh a una tienda de spesh que hay aquí en Santa Fe para que se dé una idea.

gracias por el consejo y por la albureada ja ja


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Por cierto, mi hermano tiene una spesh rockhopper o algo así (súper básica) en talla M-17" . 
Se la voy a pedir y a ver qué tal le va a mi vieja con esa. No creo que bajándole el sillín sea mucho problema para ella para rodarla. 
A ver qué tal


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Tienes razón, yo también pensaba lo mismo. Una 29 para una vieja flaquita y de 1.62 lo siento medio rudo. 
La cannondale suena bien. Tú sabes como cuanto costará esa bici nueva?
Por cierto hablé a la tienda spesh y tienen una Myka en 6900! pero se me hace que sí está medio pinche, además que tiene V brakes y me va a dar remordimiento yo con mi Ibis ja ja.


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

mira si tu vieja como tu dices apenas va a empezar a rodar en mi opinion yo no la subiria a una 29 con 24 velocidades o major dicho con un plato de 32 atras aunque enfrente tiene 22 el plato mas chico es por eso que te decia que mejor la cannondale por en caso de algunas subiditas y se trata de que lo disfrute y que no sea una tortura, espero que alguien mas nos de su opinion


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ah ok, no pues tienes razón. Ok, gracias por el comentario. 
Voy a ver qué pasa este fin y ya te lo resumo el lunes, te parece bien? 
Por cierto tú eres del DF?


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

mira la specialized myka sport nueva sale en $630.00 dlls la Myka con frenos en V te sale en $440 dlls la cannondale trail 4 te sale en $920.00 dlls tons le sigo apostando a la cannondale


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Si vienes un fin de estos a Puebla te puedo prestar una Turner Flux small de mi hija y que pruebe en el Zapo a ver si le gusta y ya de ahí le compras una de talla y geometría similar .
Y ya que andes por estos lares te invito a disfrutar y saborear un exquisito chile en nogada , ahorita es la temporada .

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Muchas gracias mi estimado, estaría excelente pero yo creo que si la llevo al Zapo 1. Se me petatea en la subida y 2. Si su primera experiencia en una bici es en una Turner Flux, la que yo le compre le va a parecer una porquería! ja ja. 
Y del chile en nogada, gracias de hecho mañana voy a Puebla pero la verdad no me gusta. Pero igual para ti, cuando gustes aquí te puedo preparar un delicioso y venoso chile poblano sudado XL, me queda muy bueno y seguro te lo vas a devorar completito.
saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

XL ? ora....a poco 5 cms. ya es talla XL ja ja ja


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Sí, porque son 5 cms de grosor por 30 de largo 
saludos y buen fin!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Ayyy canijo , ya estas como un amigo que conoces que cuando le hicieron su brit milá perdio tres kilos de peso :eekster:

Y ahora si paso a restirarme porque voy a ver el jutbol mexicano


----------

